# Jamo Speakers - Opinons



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I was looking around the forums and noticed Jamo is rarely noticed. I have their E770 closer entry level speakers for a while and think for the money they are a great purchase. I have also heard the C809 Series and thought they were very true to the music.

I think Jamo's biggest problem is that they are hard to audition since there are very few dealers in the states.

Anyone else have any opinions on the speakers? Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

You're right; they make great speakers and they make a LOT of speakers ranging from awesome to so-so. That may be a part of their problem...too much product and too many lines (causes buyer confusion). I have however heard some truly amazing Jamo speakers, but in their higher end lines. I do think they would be well worth your time to seek out and audition or purchase. If you have a Brandsmart near you, they carry them, however I think they carry their low to mid lines.
Good luck...
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Ohh I have a pair already . I was just curious what others thoughts on the speakers are if they have heard them. I do think you are right about the convoluted speaker line being a problem, but still think the main problem is lack of places selling the goods.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

The "convoluted" lines as you put it probably plays more than a small part as one of the reasons it's hard to find them. If a dealer were to carry a lot of their lines, I think you'd end up with potential customers becoming confused...especially when prices and lines overlap. Enjoy yours, I'm sure they're great!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a small 8" Jamo sub on my upstairs two channel system and find its actually not that bad for music although its not high end it does the job but has no bottom end below about 30Hz.


----------



## ranjeetrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Jamos are one of my favorite manufacturers. Till the time I had not heard any better, I thought Jamo D 590 were the best sounding stereo speakers. Later I heard even the higher ranges and was blown away by the Concert series. C 809 that you mention, is a GREAT speaker.

I agree with the sentiment that Jamo is not marketing their products well. They have a big line and may be they are losing focus (their venturing into electronics). Forgive the entry level and they make some good speakers. My pick are D, A and C series.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

I own the Jamo C803's, C 80 center and C80 surrounds. Fantastic speakers. These speakers are hooked up to a magnificent Yamaha RXV-450 which is a very low end AV receiver that is at least 4 years old. 

I'm thinking of getting the Onkyo 805 AV receiver.

Cheers.

--Regards,


----------



## wwwwww22 (Nov 21, 2009)

i had e875 + e825 
now i have c607 c60 cen c80 sub c601 x4 in 7.1 and it sounds like a dream 
c80 sub is out of this world, in couple movies ther are sounds that i even don't hear but i see that sub is working prety nice and i hear sounds of things mooving in my home doors glases oh yea and walls :hsd:


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

Not many into jamo's here...

Old thread I know, but I just got a deal on a pair of used c803's...anyone else still listening to Jamo's?

Some decent reviews on the 803's, I'm surprised there aren't more Jamo fans here...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

> Not many into jamo's here


I think its because Jamo simply is not that great. For the money there are better options out there.


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea, you're right. The older stuff was good and got rave reviews, but seems the company went to pot once they got bought out by klipsch...


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

oops, double post.


----------



## TheHills44060 (May 15, 2014)

I've had a pair of Jamo S3's for many many years and have been very satisfied. I haven't heard any of the new models made in the last 10-15 years so can't comment on those much.


----------



## dduval (Feb 26, 2012)

I hear you on the older stuff. I just got my 803's and I'm completely floored. The below 2 reviews convinced me, very glad I found these. I'm thinking I will sell my LSA floor standing model 2's. 

If you can find a pair on the used market, the Jamo c803's are very hard to beat for the money...

http://i.nextmedia.com.au/avhub/pdf_...64300881690000

Conclusion
If you’ve been thinking of buying a pair of speakers—not just a pair of bookshelf/stand- mount speakers, but any loudspeakers at all!—I’d suggest you hold off until you’ve au- ditioned a pair of Jamo C803s. They’ll either re-define your performance benchmark or spoil you for anything else, but they’re cer- tainly a ‘must-listen.’

http://www.audioholics.com/bookshelf...speaker-review

Conclusion
Sometimes it's hard to write such a glowing review of a product - the impression is always that there is some kind of alternative motive. The fact is, I had never heard Jamo's speakers before now, and I had never met anyone from the company. What can I say? I loved these speakers, and I am thrilled to have a forum to tell people about products that I love. I have never been so reluctant to pack up some gear and return it to the manufacturer, but so it goes.


----------

